# Green tea and Folic Acid



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

I have seen some threads here advocating Green teas when TTC and some warning that Green tea affects Folic acid in some way.
I googled but did not find much of use. What is wrong with Green tea? I don't use it for TTC purposes, but simply because I enjoy it, but I don't use extracts or anything concentrated, just a couple of cups of Lipton or Twinings, green tea with mint or something on an afternoon.
Should I stop (if I hope to TTC soon)?

thanks


----------



## moonlight mom (May 19, 2007)

From what I have seen excessive amounts of green tea - in the form of extracts and supplements. I drink 1-4 cups per day and TTC. It is supposed to be helpful for fertilty. As a safety net just make sure you are also taking 800 mg folic acid.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

Some studies have shown a beneficial relationship between drinking green tea and fertility. Green tea benefits your health in so many ways. Anything that improves your health will indirectly improve your fertility.

To answer your question, I am not aware of green tea depleting folic acid levels (which you need daily anyway). If you are trying to conceive you should be taking folic acid to protect your baby's health when you do conceive.


----------

